# Sticky  miniDSP New Sponsor for the REW Forum



## Sonnie

I know many of you are familiar with *miniDSP*, who is now an official sponsor at HTS. 

Please join me in welcoming *miniDSP* as a sponsor!

*miniDSP* provides a revolutionary new range of Digital audio Signal Processors (DSP) engineered to fit a wide range of applications. From a multi-way digital crossovers to a subwoofer processor, miniDSP platforms offer system design freedom in a credit card size form factor. Discover our range of innovative products for processing needs ranging from simple IIR crossover to advanced FIR platforms! 
















 *miniDSP Key Facts* 


A proven platform powered by a strong community and dedicated Devteam
Audio processing up & running in no time
Free unlimited plug-in upgrades for Windows/Mac OS X platforms
DIY/OEM ready with expansion ports, stackable I/O cards
IIR and FIR filter support
As small as a 3"x3" square and only 0.5W power
Thanks to the partnership between the *miniDSP* platforms and *Room Eq Wizard* (REW), miniDSP is much more than a digital audio processor. By providing a complete measurement + system tuning solution fitting in the palm of your hand, the miniDSP product line innovates once again, yet keeping their price very competitive.


----------



## robbo266317

It's good to have them as sponsors. It's a great product that is regularly recommended here.
Welcome aboard. :T


----------



## krakhen

Just got mine recently but haven't been able to set up and use it yet.

I'm glad they are a sponsor now, it's good to have 'em aboard and closer in case some help is needed.

Welcome!


----------



## tesseract

Welcome! Been looking at minidsp. Compatibility with REW is a huge plus.


----------



## RayJr

Excellent product...nice to see them on here... Welcome MiniDSP

RayJr


----------



## hjones4841

RayJr: I see that you still have your Hsu Quads - me too


----------



## minidsp

Dear All,

Thanks for your nice welcoming comments and to Sonnie for the Intro (and his patience for our banner ;-)!

We're certainly glad to become a sponsor for HTShack, a great community backed by a great team. 
We're already active in few DIY/HT forums so can't be 24/7 on all of them, but we do work hard to try to answer all questions. If we ever miss one, feel free to send us a PM with a link to your post and we'll get back to you shortly. 

In the mean time, have fun with all your DIY/HT endeavors and looking forward to being more involved in the HTShack community!

Tony


----------



## gperkins_1973

I agree great news and a great product too. Wicked stuff.


----------



## fwiler

I would like to buy one of these. Is there an official link so you get credit for having them as a sponsor?

I would like to equalize my subs.
I believe I need to get a balanced 2x4 for 2 subs running off a Crown XLS1000.
I just really need help with the connections. Looking at the miniDSP confuses me.
Currently I have two RCA cables coming out of my Onkyo 709 receiver that go directly into the Crown.
The Crown can also accept XLR connections instead of RCA if that helps.
What do I need to purchase besides the miniDSP? Links would be very helpful.

Also, how many filters can I apply? I'm assuming I don't need much between 15-80hz

Thanks in advance.


----------



## voodooless

While I like both miniDSP and REW, I must say that miniDSP support in REW is actually very limited, and for many users unusable (at least the easy way).

This is because some basic assumptions have been made about the miniDSP that are by no means aplicable to all miniDSP models:
- biquads are made for 48K samplerate, while the bigger models have 96Khz
- not all models have support for 6 biquads, my model (2x8), has 5 biquads per EQ, and another 8 when using X-over biquads, meaning a total of 18 biquads can be used in optimal conditions.

I new overcame the problem to use 18 generic EQ's and calculate the biquads via the excel sheet dat miniDSP provides.

So it would be great if there were a bit more flexibility. Adding a means to input samplerate, and not limiting the biquads to 6 would probably do the trick 

Still, great combination of producst. Keep up the good work :clap:


----------



## JohnM

The V5.01 beta versions have MiniDSP and MiniDSP-96k equaliser options (added in July 2011).


----------



## voodooless

Ah, that's nice! I see only a Windows version. I'll try the jar version on my Mac.


----------



## JohnM

voodooless said:


> Ah, that's nice! I see only a Windows version. I'll try the jar version on my Mac.


Won't work yet, wait for the next beta.


----------



## mtbdudex

JohnM said:


> Won't work yet, wait for the next beta.


John - somewhere I read you were going to add the HDMI multi channel support also to the next Mac beta version. Is that still early Feb-2013 timing?


----------



## JohnM

Nope, no plans for that. The folk using HDMI for multi-channel output are mainly using the ASIO drivers on Windows. The main hold-up for audio interfaces on the Mac side had been that Apple only partially implemented the JavaSound audio interface. A more complete implementation might come along as part of the Oracle OS X Java runtime, but I don't have a current OS X platform to try it out yet.


----------



## ssabripo

JohnM said:


> Won't work yet, wait for the next beta.


wait, I think I misunderstood: So does the latest 5.10 Beta have miniDSP direct support on a windows client or not?


----------



## JohnM

ssabripo said:


> wait, I think I misunderstood: So does the latest 5.10 Beta have miniDSP direct support on a windows client or not?


Yes, that has been present for Windows since beta 10. The reply you quoted was to a poster asking about OS X support.


----------



## recepky

hi, can anybody reach minidsp site today, is there problem with the minidsdp website? I can t reach the site


----------



## JohnM

recepky said:


> hi, can anybody reach minidsp site today, is there problem with the minidsdp website? I can t reach the site


Loads fine for me.


----------



## Neutron7

I joined to grab REW but I can't say enough about how much I like miniDSP 

I don't have any proof of this but I am pretty sure any gains from using a super high end DAC are easily counteracted by not having resistors, coils, and capacitors on the output of your amplifiers.

It would be cool if miniDSP got integrated a bit more and better with REW 

I created a filter setup from my measurements, and REW exported a text file. Then I imported it in my woofer PEQ on miniDSP Program but it would not accept it. Fortunately it was only 3 filters and I put them in manually. It worked great!


----------



## STC

recepky said:


> hi, can anybody reach minidsp site today, is there problem with the minidsdp website? I can t reach the site


I think the anti spam filter in their contact page actively bars some ISPs. I have to make an international call to them so that I can get registered to purchase.


----------



## steveting99

I'm recently getting into REW and have ordered the MiniDSP microphone (UMIK-1) that's been calibrated by Cross-Spectrum Acoustics. I've got only one sub. Once I measure the in-room response and want to correct for bass peaks/nulls - which MiniDSP device should I use?

Thanks.
Steve


----------



## JohnM

steveting99 said:


> I'm recently getting into REW and have ordered the MiniDSP microphone (UMIK-1) that's been calibrated by Cross-Spectrum Acoustics. I've got only one sub. Once I measure the in-room response and want to correct for bass peaks/nulls - which MiniDSP device should I use?


Here is MiniDSP's product selection guide.


----------



## Bear123

Hooked up miniDSP tonight. Powered it with a usb cable, LFE out from AVR to input one, output one to subwoofer, no output from sub.

Any ideas?


----------



## HifiZine

Bear123 said:


> Hooked up miniDSP tonight. Powered it with a usb cable, LFE out from AVR to input one, output one to subwoofer, no output from sub.
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you configure the plugin?

Might be best to start a new thread on it.


----------



## steveting99

I'm going to getting an unbalanced version of MiniDSP 2x4 (revision B) and plan to tame some peaks on the single sub in the room. The integration with REW seems simple enough to generate 6 correction filters. Don't plan on any boosts, just cuts only.
Question regarding power supply, says it's got a phoenix connector for power supply. What type of DC power, cable and adapter is needed to power the unit? Most seem to rely on the UBS for power.
Going to get the 2-way advanced plug-in. Is this what most use for EQing subs?


----------



## SHNEE

I found the Umik-1 Mic easier to use except it was a pain to get the laptop to recognize the Mic. It seemed hit and miss and I suspect the driver may not be 100% compatible with windows 7 so it depends on how up to date the windows 7 on the hard drive is at. As I use system restore to roll windows back to a few weeks ago it recognized the mic but not with the most up to date version. It is quite frustrating. It is definitely not the USB cable because I have tried two other ones, same issue.


----------



## ctconger

I have a mini DSP 2x4 and love it. I have built 32 sets of speakers, all with passive crossovers, since 1980.
For the last 15 years I have been using Calsod to do computer optimization of passive xovers. This worked well. But it pales in comparison with the combination of the miniDSP and REW. Design goes much quicker and since I biamp the demands placed on the power amps are much lower. 
Most importantly tuning within 2 dB of target response or better becomes trivial. I am never going back to passive xovers!


----------

